# IROAR Fall Road Shootout



## JasonAB25 (Dec 19, 2002)

The IROAR club in Vinton, IA will be hosting a fall road course shootout on Saturday, November 19th. We will also be having oval racing on the 20th, so come out for two days of racing if you wish. Info posted at www.iroaronline.org and here is a link to the flyer:
http://www.iroaronline.org/flyers/2005/RoadCourseSaturdayShootoutNovember19th.pdf

Later
Jason


----------

